# US Marine Vs. Democrat Congresman



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

Video: US Marine Vs. Democrat Congressman

Enjoy! :thumbs_up


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Very well said!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*Wow!*

That's incredible! Many thanks for sharing!


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Very well said, the only problem is this... Our govt no longer cares what we think or want!


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

SEMPER FI !!!!.... :beer: :darkbeer:


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

I wonder if that disable Marine turned down the free government health care he gets from the V.A.?


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

Dchiefransom said:


> I wonder if that disable Marine turned down the free government health care he gets from the V.A.?


That "free" Government" health care he gets from V.A. ain't free, sweetheart. The disabled Marine paid for it with his blood and limb.


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

.454 said:


> That "free" Government" health care he gets from V.A. ain't free, sweetheart. The disabled Marine paid for it with his blood and limb.


Agreed. It came with a cost. 

I'm sure he was speaking on behalf of the millions of others who feel the same way as he does.


----------



## JimRay (Jul 29, 2009)

Ask a Vet. That goverment VA hospital ain't what it's suppose to be. Kinda what we can expect if our "organizer" has his way.


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

.454 said:


> That "free" Government" health care he gets from V.A. ain't free, sweetheart. The disabled Marine paid for it with his blood and limb.



Yes, it's free. It doesn't cost him a cent now. He had all his limbs in that video, and didn't move with any problems. For all we know, he dropped a wrench on his foot in the motor pool at Camp Pendelton.
My disability is treated at the Palo Alto V.A. Medical Center, so I might be spoiled. The cardiologists are connected to Stanford.


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

Dchiefransom said:


> Yes, it's free. It doesn't cost him a cent now. He had all his limbs in that video, and didn't move with any problems. For all we know, he dropped a wrench on his foot in the motor pool at Camp Pendelton.
> My disability is treated at the Palo Alto V.A. Medical Center, so I might be spoiled. The cardiologists are connected to Stanford.


you must be kidding :embara: the service men and women in this country erned every bit of the benefit's and no I am not a service man nor do I have any service men or women in my family but I do know that with out them I would not enjoy anything I have today 
then maybe I wouldn't care that my gov. is trying to take my fredom away 



not completely relavent but hey 
(free radio with the new czar is in complete danger but wait didn't russia have czars) government radio that should be great )


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

bigbuckdn said:


> you must be kidding :embara: the service men and women in this country erned every bit of the benefit's and no I am not a service man nor do I have any service men or women in my family but I do know that with out them I would not enjoy anything I have today
> then maybe I wouldn't care that my gov. is trying to take my fredom away


No I'm not kidding. I've got over 21 years in and I'm a disabled Vet. BTW, I think I remember my lottery number being 319.

I also wonder if he drove to that townhall meeting on the roads that the government collects forced taxes from everyone for, whether they own a vehicle or not. He must really hate using THAT socialistic system. If anyone can find the part in the Constitution that pertains directly to roads, streets, and highways, please feel free to post that right up, but I won't hold my breath waiting for that. Most people are only upset about things that violate the Constitution that THEY don't like.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

Dchiefransom said:


> No I'm not kidding. I've got over 21 years in and I'm a disabled Vet. BTW, I think I remember my lottery number being 319.
> 
> I also wonder if he drove to that townhall meeting on the roads that the government collects forced taxes from everyone for, whether they own a vehicle or not. He must really hate using THAT socialistic system. If anyone can find the part in the Constitution that pertains directly to roads, streets, and highways, please feel free to post that right up, but I won't hold my breath waiting for that. Most people are only upset about things that violate the Constitution that THEY don't like.


Wow!!!!!!!! I dont even know where to start with this guy, so I wont. It not even worth it He has already been brain washed. Wow, Free Government Health care, for Disabled Vets?? Really your that Ignorant?


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Let him mumble about the "free" healthcare our disabled vets receive. As a vet I know 1 thing for sure. Our government has done the patriots of this country a great disservice but on the other hand they taught us all we need to know about warfare. We know how the military works. We know what to expect. We have the knowledge of how our military was handed our ***** in Vietnam by a bunch of guerrilla fighters. We know what is coming from the government & how to prepare. 
Just a simple question. What is the largest army in the united states? Many will say it is our federally backed military. I believe the largest most dangerous army ever assembled is the armed citizens of the United States. People need to understand something. The working people of this nation are not going to keep sitting back & getting the screws put to them by the Fed. The silent majority is waking up & our government knows it. They are trying so hard to sell the people of this great country into slavery. There is a battle brewing & it won't take much more than a spark to set it off. People are sick of being lied to & the nonrepresenting representatives in Washington. 
Let our government keep treating the people who have served & fought for this country like trash because when the time comes those veterans who served our country will be leading the charge. Many vets are like me. We went into service of our own free will to serve a country we were proud of but today most of us are not very proud of what we have became because of sell outs called representatives, congressmen & presidents. This country was founded on great principles & IMO it's time we got back to those principles before we see a second revolutionary war. If we don't I think it will come a lot faster than the masses are ready for.
I will say this though. My government did me the favor of understanding how our military works & in doing that they also trained me with a tactical understanding of what it takes to win. When this battle comes it will be the greatest guerrilla warfare battle ever waged. If you think our military is having a hard time in the middle east fighting the taliban just wait until it faces off with millions of armed angry United States citizens. JMHO


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## kmtpr (Jul 13, 2008)

Great video. Kudos to that US Marine!!


----------



## WabbitSwayer (Aug 10, 2009)

Dchiefransom said:


> Yes, it's free. It doesn't cost him a cent now. He had all his limbs in that video, and didn't move with any problems. For all we know, he dropped a wrench on his foot in the motor pool at Camp Pendelton.
> My disability is treated at the Palo Alto V.A. Medical Center, so I might be spoiled. The cardiologists are connected to Stanford.


As a vet AND a healthcare professional that works in the VA I will tell you that healthcare is not FREE. That was earned. There are requirements to be admitted into the VA system. Oh yeah, and remember Obama also thought it was free and wanted the VA system to start charging vets injured in the line of duty that had any private healthcare insurance until the American Legion got hold of him.


----------



## ban_t (Dec 27, 2005)

Dchiefransom said:


> I wonder if that disable Marine turned down the free government health care he gets from the V.A.?


The service he gave is the greatest thing a person can do for this country. The service he gets is the gratitude that we give for that persons sacrifice. Thus the health care they receive, So I take real offence that you make a statement like that. 
You should say you are SORRY for making It. It insults all who serve.


----------



## ban_t (Dec 27, 2005)

Dchiefransom said:


> Yes, it's free. It doesn't cost him a cent now. He had all his limbs in that video, and didn't move with any problems. For all we know, he dropped a wrench on his foot in the motor pool at Camp Pendelton.
> My disability is treated at the Palo Alto V.A. Medical Center, so I might be spoiled. The cardiologists are connected to Stanford.


You are stabbing your Brothers in Arms with that statement you know nothing, willing to bet you forgot the oath you took if you really are who you are, using your own words. did you really serve??????/ Did you have a easy treatment? It's not free, we all pay for it I will never complain about the treating our Military. Those who do, Well you do the math. WAS IT FREE OR DID YOU PAY FOR IT!!!!


----------



## Adkhunter (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for sharing.

Semper FI!!!


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

Taking care of our girls and boys in uniform retired or active is an Honor one Idea our government had that makes sense too bad they dont always get the best treatment available,and its not free healthcare our children lay thier lives on the line for it.


----------



## black_ice_84 (May 16, 2008)

semper fi devil dawg


----------



## Hudge (May 3, 2009)

Glad to see him stand up to the Congressman. I am on AD, and my current health care SUCKS! My two sons went over two years without being able to see a doctor. They didn't meet the magical requirements set forth for them to be seen by our PCM. Instead, give them some aspirin and they will be fine. Finally my oldest got seen this summer, as we thought he had appendicitis. The base clinic ran tests, and while we waited at home for 5 hours for the results, we ended up having to take him to the ER. I just got the bill. Tricare paid $230 on a $1498 bill. Guess what, I am getting stuck paying almost $400 of the bill due to Tricare not paying up. Though my medical insurance may be free as many people say, I have been away form my family numerous times. My oldest is 9 years old, and figuring up time on my 5 deployments, I have been away almost 3 years of his life. Not all of those 5 deployments were since he was born either. I know many other service members, that make my time away on deployments look like a drop in the bucket. When I have family members that complain my insurance is free, I ask them if the are willing to leave their families months at a time in places were rockets and mortar attacks are a common occurrence. To date, no one has wanted to do that.


----------



## chvnc7 (Sep 11, 2008)

Did he seriously compare what is taking place now to what the Nazi's did in the 1930's and 1940's?


----------



## whitehunter2 (Sep 14, 2009)

chvnc7 said:


> Did he seriously compare what is taking place now to what the Nazi's did in the 1930's and 1940's?


yea because Obama is going to turn all our darling little children into nazi's, the nerve of that man!!


----------

